# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2017"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что фестиваль "Садху-санга 2017" пройдет с 10 по 17 сентября 2017 г. на том же месте, что и в 2016 году, т.е. в пос.Джубга Краснодарского края.

10 сентября днём фестиваль санкиртаны, вечером - открытие фестиваля "Садху-санга"

11-16 сентября - лекции, семинары и киртаны

17 сентября утром лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, завтрак и разъезд

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оргкомитет фестиваля проводит конкурс среди дизайнеров на создание логотипа фестиваля. Свои работы присылайте мне на nandalal@mail.ru

Ваш слуга
Лакшмана Прана дас,
координатор службы информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Gleb_Gitarkin

Харе Кришна, 
нигде не могу найти список почётных гостей.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна, 
> нигде не могу найти список почётных гостей.


Пока нет списка.

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные!

Даты фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" опять немного сдвинулись. Фестиваль пройдёт с 11 по 18 сентября 2017 г.
Место то же - Джубга, ул. Кооперативная, д.1, пансионат "Морская волна (Ласковое море)"

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные! 
Приглашаем вас на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2017", который пройдет с 11 по 18 сентября 2017 года в пансионате "Морская волна" (пос. Джубга, Краснодарский край). 

Начато бронирование номеров на фестиваль в пансионате "Морская волна". 
Стоимость и условия вы можете узнать на странице заявок на бронирование 
http://sadhu-sanga.ru/rasselenie/ 

Там же отображается наличие номеров. Дополнительные вопросы по расселению вы можете задать по адресу bron@sadhu-sanga.ru

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

У вас есть уникальная возможность послужить Шри Шри Панча-Таттве, Шриле Прабхупаде и вайшнавам со всей России, занимаясь служением в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017"!

Кафе входит в департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля. Совершая служение в кафе, вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестивалей.


Есть следующие виды служения: 
повара (с опытом), 
помощники повара, 
кондитеры (с опытом), 
помощники кондитеров, 
раздатчики, 
грузчики, 
поддержание чистоты.

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните анкету-заявку по ссылке ниже.
https://goo.gl/forms/qAL1xqw2Q2LOqJDx1

С уважением,
Илья Колобов,
менеджер по персоналу кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга"
тел. 8-918-045-46-45 
8-918-045-46-45@mail.ru

----------


## Serafima

Харе Кришна, вайшнавы!
Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогие преданные, рады вас проинформировать, что начата онлайн регистрация на фестиваль "Садху-Санга 2017".

Много преданных в течение нескольких месяцев до фестиваля и более 800 человек на самом фестивале занимаются различным служением, для того чтобы организовать всё самым лучшим образом. Думаем, вы сами заметили, что фестиваль 2016 был гораздо лучше организован по сравнению с 2015 годом. Разные факторы тому причина: и внешние, такие, как хорошая погода, место проведение уже не новое, и внутренние, не последнюю роль в которых сыграло более-менее понятная картина по количеству участников ещё до начала фестиваля.

Поэтому мы смиренно просим вас, пролейте милость и в этом году не только зарегистрируйтесь сами на http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ но и помогите тем преданным, которые не могут это сделать сами. Потратив несколько минут на заполнение анкеты, вы, тем самым, внесёте реальный вклад в дело организации фестиваля. Это не только сократит ваше время при получении браслета, но и, самое важное, даст нам более ясную картину о количестве участников. Думаем, вы понимаете, что для оптимизации расходов и успешной подготовки фестиваля это очень и очень важно. 

Количество преданных, воспользовавшихся онлайн регистрацией в прошлом году выросло примерно на 10% по сравнению с предыдущим, это не может не радовать. В идеале мы бы хотели чтобы цифра преданных, воспользовавшихся онлайн регистрацией, дошла до 100%.

Мы искренне благодарны тем преданным, которые проходят онлайн регистрацию, мы склоняемся перед теми кто не только регистрируется онлайн, но и заранее жертвует на фестиваль, ведь большая часть расходов совершается на подготовительном этапе.
Рекомендуемая сумма пожертвования, как и в прошлом году, составляет 3500 руб.

Пожалуйста, как только вам станет ясно, что вы приедете на фестиваль, заполните анкету, не откладывайте это на последние дни. 

Ответы на многие ваши вопросы, касающиеся регистрации, вы найдёте на http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ в соответствующем блоке.
Если у вас все равно останутся вопросы по регистрации, то пишите нам на почту reg@sadhu-sanga.ru
Вопросы, не относящиеся к регистрации, задавайте соответствующим службам.

Ваши слуги
служба регистрации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

Харе Кришна!

Обновлённый список почетных гостей фестиваля «Садху-санга 2017»:

Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Девамрита Свами
Е.С. Джаяпатака Свами
Е.С. Махадьюти Свами
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Шачинандана Свами
Е.С. Шиварама Свами
Е.М. Мандакини деви даси
Е.М. Прабхавишну прабху
Е.С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамрита Кешава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами
Е.С. Нитай Чайтанья Госвами
Е.М. Адити-Дукхаха прабху
Е.М. Ангира Муни прабху
Е.М. Аударья Дхама прабху
Е.М. Ачьютатма прабху
Е.М. Мадхавананда прабху
Е.М. Патита Павана прабху
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху
Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля «Садху-санга».

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные! 

Необходимы люди в СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" на все дни фестиваля. 
Служение по графику за столиком информации. Занятость в день - 1,5-2 часа. Желательно иметь опыт общения с людьми. Быть доброжелательным и отзывчивым. Здесь есть уникальная возможность развить смирение и терпение! 

Пожалуйста, обращайтесь по адресу nat6791@mail.ru 
Телефон 8-911-891-73-00 (МТС) Навина Кишори д.д. 

Ваши слуги, 
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные, открыта запись на трансфер до места проведения фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017". Если вы хотите, чтобы вас встретили на ж/д, автовокзале или в аэропорту и довезли до базы фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните анкету на странице http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/

Запись на трансфер будет проводиться только до 1 сентября 2017 г. После 1 сентября запись прекращается. Успевайте вовремя записаться на трансфер!

Ваши слуги,
департамент встречи гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, в службу охраны фестиваля "Садху-санга" на весь период фестиваля требуются мужчины. 

Режим: две смены в сутки по 2-4 часа. 
Предоставляем жилье.

Обращаться: координатор службы охраны Виджай Чайтанья дас 8-961-807-44-47 jiv@nm.ru

----------


## ЕленаМ

> Lakshmana Prana


 das;156258]Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что фестиваль "Садху-санга 2017" пройдет с 10 по 17 сентября 2017 г. на том же месте, что и в 2016 году, т.е. в пос.Джубга Краснодарского края.

10 сентября днём фестиваль санкиртаны, вечером - открытие фестиваля "Садху-санга"

11-16 сентября - лекции, семинары и киртаны

17 сентября утром лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, завтрак и разъезд

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"[/QUOTE]

Lakshmana Prana прабху, примите мои поклоны. Я не увидела в обновленном списке гостей Враджендры Кумара (((( Хотя ранее Он значился. Можно ли уточнить?  И еще: на сайте фестиваля очень сложно найти время проведения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Lakshmana Prana прабху, примите мои поклоны. Я не увидела в обновленном списке гостей Враджендры Кумара (((( Хотя ранее Он значился. Можно ли уточнить?  И еще: на сайте фестиваля очень сложно найти время проведения.


Враджендра Кумар пр. на фестиваль не приедет.
Даты фестиваля на сайте на главной странице прямо по центру крупным шрифтом.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Те из вас, кто приезжал в прошлом году, помнят, что впервые на "Садху-санге" заработал экологический департамент, главной задачей которого является минимизация экологического следа фестиваля. 

Для решения такой масштабной задачи нам безусловно требуется ваша помощь. 

Группа преданных из разных городов организовала работу группы Вконтакте "Департамент экологии Садху-Санга", в которой вы можете ознакомиться: 
- с общей информацией относительно экологического аспекта преданного служения; 
- с тем, какие мероприятия планируется проводить на самом фестивале для его экологического оздоровления; 
- как вы можете в этом поучаствовать. 

Пожалуйста, вступайте: 
https://vk.com/eco_sadhu_sanga!

Ваши слуги,
департамент экологии фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Харе Кришна!

Фестивалю "Садху-санга" требуются преданные с легковыми автомобилями, микроавтобусами, автобусами на служение по встрече преданных. 

Также на постоянное служение службе трансфера требуется ответственный прабху с авто для встречи преданных на ж/д вокзале. Надо будет встречать преданных по списку, собирать в группы и отправлять на фестиваль.

Для получения более подробной информации и условий пишите по адресу transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Ваш слуга,
Александр Маликов
координатор департамента встречи гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

Условия размещения своих палаток для проживания на время фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" такие же, как и в прошлом году. Палаточный городок в кемпинге на пляже, стоимость размещения в своей палатке - 100 руб. с человека в сутки.

Расположение пляжа: после поворота на "Морскую волну" есть поворот направо, эта дорога ведет к пляжу. Перед пляжем "Морской волны" стоит шлагбаум с будкой. Там нужно оплатить и ставить палатку там, где покажут.

Желающие могут заезжать заранее или уезжать позже дат фестиваля.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие преданные!

Обращаем внимание тех, кому нужна специальная диета по состоянию здоровья или иным причинам. Поскольку на общей кухне готовится прасад на несколько тысяч человек, мы не имеем возможности готовить по индивидуальным заказам. Пожалуйста, имейте это в виду. В случае необходимости предлагаем вам воспользоваться расположенным неподалёку от базы фестиваля магазином "Магнит".

Желаем вам здоровья!

Ваши слуги,
Общая кухня фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие вайшнавы, собирающиеся торговать на предстоящем фестивале "Садху-санга 2017"!

Для вас есть важная информация по организации торговли.

Что можно продавать:

книги Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН,
диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН,
вайшнавскую атрибутику,
предметы поклонения,
вайшнавскую одежду (дхоти, сари, гопидрессы).
Стоимость:

а) книги и диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН,
или если ассортимент продаваемый продукции насчитывает не более 3 наименований,
то один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 3400 руб. за весь фестиваль,
от 6 метров - 2900 руб/метр за весь фестиваль

б) всё, что не книги и не диски, а также большая группа товаров, то стоимость следующая:
один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 10000 руб. за весь фестиваль,
от 6 метров - 8300 руб/метр за весь фестиваль.

Желающим торговать необходимо сделать предоплату. Реквизиты счёта вы можете получить, написав на адрес market@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Предоплату необходимо сделать до 04.09.2017 года.

У многих возникает вопрос, а что такое погонный метр и чем он отличается от квадратного. Определение можно посмотреть здесь http://xn----7sbbnipvjf0bjm.xn--p1ai...otlichiya.html

Все вопросы вы также можете задать по телефону: +7 977 327 33 28 WhatsAPP

С уважением,
Антарьями дас,
ответственный за минимаркет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖБЕ РЕГИСТРАЦИИ ТРЕБУЮТСЯ НОУТБУКИ

Дорогие преданные, примите наши поклоны. 
Служба регистрации нуждается в вашей милости! 

Для нашего служения на первые дни (10-12 сентября 2017 г.) требуются ноутбуки и нетбуки. 
Если у вас есть возможность предоставить на один, два или три дня, а может и на весь фестиваль  :smilies:  свой ноутбук, нетбук, мы будем вам очень благодарны. 
Если вы вдохновитесь нам помочь, то пишите на нашу почту reg@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Ваши слуги, 
служба регистрации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ ПО ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЮ СЛАДОСТЕЙ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
У вас есть возможность начать своё служение за несколько дней до фестиваля - заняться приготовлением сладостей в ашраме города Новороссийска! Приезд в ашрам 30 августа, начало служения 31 августа, 10 сентября - приезд на фестиваль.

Какие условия:
1. Служение в ашраме 6-7 часов ежедневно с 31 августа по 9 сентября.

Какие бонусы:
1. Погружение в служение: утренние и вечерние программы, общение с преданными!
2. Служение на фестивале всего по 3 часа в день!
3. Предоставление проживания на фестивале!

Кого мы ждем:
9 вдохновленных матаджи, и 1 ответсвенного прабху (замешивать тесто).

По вопросам участия в служении обращаться к матаджи Рукмини Прие в "вконтакте" https://vk.com/id177736358

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Распорядок дней фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017"

Дорогие преданные!
Информация о распорядке дней фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017":

11 сентября:
12:00 - фестиваль санкиртаны
15.30 - обед
18:00 - открытие фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017"

12-17 сентября:
4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45 - 8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак
10.30-12.00  1-й блок семинаров.
12.15-13.45  2-й блок семинаров.
14.00 - обед
17.00-18.30  3-й блок семинаров
19.00 - маха-киртан - приглашаем всех!

18 сентября:
4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45-8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак и разъезд

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Сообщение от Девакинанданы прабху: 

"Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие преданные!

В этом году Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху, к сожалению, не сможет посетить фестивали "Бхакти-сангама" и "Садху-санга".
*

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ФЕСТИВАЛЬ САНКИРТАНЫ 2017

Харе Кришна, уважаемые вайшнавы! Примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

11 сентября 2017 года Московский Ашрам Санкиртаны планирует проведение Всероссийского Фестиваля Санкиртаны в рамках фестиваля «Садху-санга». В качестве почетных гостей фестиваля ожидаются Е.С. Шачинандана Свами и Е.С. Шиварама Свами.


Программа Фестиваля:
12.00 - 13.00 - Киртан: Тхакур Харидас дас
13:00 - 13:30 - Истории Санкиртаны
13.00 - 14.00 - Лекция 
14.15 - 15.15 - Награждение.
15.30 - Прасад.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОЗДОРАВЛИВАЮЩИЕ ПРАКТИКИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2017"

Дорогие преданные!

С 12 по 15 сентября 2017 года на фестивале "Садху-Санга" пройдут тренинги Лила Пуруши даса (Леонида Герасьянова) "Восстановление позвоночника и суставов. Восстановление зрения. Оздоравливающие практики."

Лила Пуруша дас - высококвалифицированный специалист с 18- летним опытом в области восстановления здоровья естественными способами. О тренере можно посмотреть: www.hahayoga.ru , https://vk.com/hahayoga_leonid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtJ8elBLWik&t=1s  - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление позвоночника"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF3aHE08AZs&t=7s - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление Зрения"
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ...-YZ7V4zJJxw--- ссылка на канал Леонида Герасьянова в ютубе (видео, презентации,отзывы)

Расписание занятий: 

12 сентября - Оздоровительные практики, основные принципы здоровья и успеха, погружение в состояние счастья.
13 сентября - Восстановление позвоночника и суставов (улучшение позвоночника и осанки с первого занятия) 
14 сентября - Восстановление зрения (улучшение зрения с первого занятия). Смехотерапия
15 сентября - Энергетические омолаживающие практики.

Длительность тренингов 1 час - 1 час 15 мин.

Предварительное время 6:00-7:15.

Место проведения - в одном из пандалов. Где именно, будет сообщено позднее.

Тренинги бесплатные, как служение преданным на фестивале.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ ВИДЕОСЪЕМКИ "САДХУ-САНГА 2017"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Приглашаем вас на служение в департаменте видеосъемки и трансляции на фестивале "Садху-Санга 2017"!

Какие условия:
1. Служение на фестивале в общей сложности по 1,5-3 часа в день - видеосъемка мангала-арати, лекций и вечерних киртанов.
2. Техническое образование и знание техники не требуется. Все на уровне здравого смысла. Все остальное покажем, всему научим.

Какие бонусы:
1. Чистое беспримесное преданное служение, доставляющее удовольствие Кришне и вайшнавам!
2. Служение на фестивале всего по 1,5-3 часа в день!
3. Благословения преданных, которые не смогли приехать на фестиваль, и смотрят его в прямом эфире, а также тех, кто будет смотреть его в записи!

По вопросам участия в служении обращайтесь к Артему Солдатенко "ВКонтакте" https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НАБОР РАЗДАТЧИКОВ ПРАСАДА

Харе Кришна!

Объявляется набор раздатчиков прасада на фестивале "Садху-санга 2017". Желающие должны заполнить анкету: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Rgg...requested=true

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЭЛЕКТРОННАЯ РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Вайшнавы, Харе Кришна!Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогие преданные, начиная с этого года мы хотим отказаться от бумажных анкет при регистрации. Это одновременно будет как нашим вкладом в защиту экологи, так и в целом более современным подходом к обработке статистических данных. Для хорошей организации фестиваля очень важно знать заранее, сколько человек собирается приехать.

Пожалуйста, не считайте, что это усложнит процесс регистрации. Если вы заранее заполните анкету на сайте sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/, то вы только выиграете, т.к. время вашей регистрации на фестивале уменьшится. Мы хотим вас смиренно попросить, если в вашей ятре, нама-хатте, бхакти-врикше есть преданные, которые не имеют навыков работы в интернете, то помогите этим вайшнавам.

Для тех кто в этом году не сможет заполнить анкету заранее, мы поставим несколько ноутбуков для того, чтобы можно было заполнить анкету на месте, но всё-таки, постарайтесь это сделать ещё дома, как только вы поймёте, что едете на фестиваль.

Ещё одна просьба, пожалуйста  разместите это письмо на доске объявлений в ваших храмах.
Надеемся на ваше понимание.

Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-Санга".
Служба Регистрации.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ТРАНСФЕР НА РЕТРИТ В АНАПЕ

Дорогие вайшнавы! Для всех желающих принять участие в ретрите для грихастх, который пройдет в Анапе с 18 по 23 сентября 2017 г., будет организован трансфер с фестиваля Садху-Санга. Записаться на него можно будет в зале регистрации. 

Подробнее о ретрите можно узнать на сайте http://retreat.rekmama.ru/ 

Ваш слуга, Варшана дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Дорогие преданные! 

В фестивальное кафе на время проведения фестиваля требуется квалифицированный специалист по приготовлению корейских салатов и суши с опытом работы. 
Также все еще вакантно служение для одного прабху по замесу теста для приготовления сладостей на фестиваль, которое можно начать с 30 августа в ашраме Новороссийска. По вопросам участия в служении обращаться к матаджи Рукмини Прие в "вконтакте" https://vk.com/id177736358 

Также все еще свободно служение по мытью посуды для поваров, для подачи заявки, пожалуйста, заполните форму по ссылке ниже: 
https://goo.gl/forms/qAL1xqw2Q2LOqJDx1

----------


## Гаура Гададхара дас

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> Условия размещения своих палаток для проживания на время фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" такие же, как и в прошлом году. Палаточный городок в кемпинге на пляже, стоимость размещения в своей палатке - 100 руб. с человека в сутки.
> 
> Расположение пляжа: после поворота на "Морскую волну" есть поворот направо, эта дорога ведет к пляжу. Перед пляжем "Морской волны" стоит шлагбаум с будкой. Там нужно оплатить и ставить палатку там, где покажут.
> 
> Желающие могут заезжать заранее или уезжать позже дат фестиваля.
> 
> Ваши слуги,
> оргкомитет фестиваля


100руб за человека и 100руб за палатку = 200руб
Давайте правильную информацию.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> 100руб за человека и 100руб за палатку = 200руб
> Давайте правильную информацию.


Откуда у вас такая информация?

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ ВСТРЕЧИ ГОСТЕЙ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Необходимо в короткие сроки, до 1 сентября 2017 г., собрать группу единомышленников с автомобилями, желающих выполнять замечательное служение - встреча и проводы преданных на фестивале "Садху-санга"! Сам Господь был колесничим Арджуны! Что может вдохновить больше?! 
Есть очень много поездок по маршрутам: Краснодар (аэропорт) - Джубга и ЖД Вокзал Горячий Ключ - Джубга в период проведения фестиваля. Ну и по окончании - обратно. Можно как служение, как служение с оплатой ГСМ, как служение с частичной оплатой по возможности. 
Это тот случай, когда Шрила Прабхупада будет доволен нами! 

Всем, кто заинтересовался - пишите в личку https://vk.com/bhaktasergey , группу https://vk.com/blagotaxi 
или в департамент встречи гостей transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru 

С уважением, 
Сергей Дьяков, 
департамент встречи гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Гаура Гададхара дас

В прошлом году так было. В форуме писали палатки по 100 руб. Но по факту 100 руб. за человека и 100 руб. за палатку. Если в палатке 2 человека, то 300 руб.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В прошлом году так было. В форуме писали палатки по 100 руб. Но по факту 100 руб. за человека и 100 руб. за палатку. Если в палатке 2 человека, то 300 руб.


Скорее всего, в этом году так не будет, т.к. сменилась администрация пансионата.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРЯМЫЕ ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ 2017

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Приглашаем тех из вас, кто не сможет приехать на фестиваль, присоединиться к "Садху-санге 2017" через наши прямые трансляции из YouTube. Мы будем транслировать лекции, службы и киртаны с четырех залов. Подписывайтесь на наш канал и будьте в курсе событий:
https://youtube.com/c/СадхуСанга

ПРЯМЫЕ ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ:
Главный пандал: https://youtube.com/c/СадхуСанга/live
Белый пандал: https://goo.gl/gQkP1L
Зал регистрации: https://goo.gl/d3YXkQ
Платан: https://goo.gl/XiTc7R

Ваши слуги,
Департамент видеосъемки и трансляции Садху-Санга

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПОРЯДОК СЛУЖЕНИЯ РЕГИОНОВ 2017

Дорогие преданные!

Порядок служения регионов на фестивале "Садху-санга 2017"

12 сентября - Южный регион
13 сентября - Москва + Московская бхакти-врикша
14 сентября - Волга + Татарстан
15 сентября - Урал + Сибирь + Башкортостан
16 сентября - Северо-Запад + Санкт-Петербург
17 сентября - Золотое кольцо + Центральный регион

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЯГЬИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2017

Дорогие преданные! 

На фестивале "Садху-санга 2017" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН. 

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В основе ее лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы. 
Более подробную информацию (цитаты старших преданных) вы сможете получить на столике регистрации на ягьи или здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2024 

На фестивале мы сможем предложить для вас: 

ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц; 

ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос); 

Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения); 

авахана хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.; 

инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша); 

шраддха (поминальная церемония). 

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических расчетов просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно. Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108 ). Или звоните: +79037164718. 
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно. 

12 сентября, вторник - Нарасимха-ягья. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения, также о защите духовного учителя. 

13 сентября, среда - для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц. 

14 сентября, четверг - инициация. 

15 сентября, пятница - ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день.

16 сентября, суббота - шраддха (поминальная церемония).

17 сентября, воскресенье - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.).  

Для того, чтобы участвовать в ягье, вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы участвуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Т.е. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р., получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде. После церемонии в определенный момент (озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей. 

Дополнительные пожелания: 

проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не надевали, это будет сделано на церемонии);

проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия) приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами;

для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок:

для инициирующихся – рекомендация на посвящение, новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), чистая вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари;

на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших. 

Ваш слуга 
Махабхарата дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В СПИСКЕ ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные! 

Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами по состоянию здоровья не сможет принять участие в фестивале. 

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОБАВЛЕНИЕ В СПИСОК ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные, на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2017" собирается приехать Е.С. Локанатха Свами.

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ ЭКОЛОГИИ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны!

Приглашаем вас на служение в департаменте экологии на фестивале «Садху-Санга 2017»! 

Подробнее о деятельности департамента вы можете узнать из нашей группы в контакте «Департамент экологии Садху-Санга»
https://vk.com/eco_sadhu_sanga. Там же вы можете заполнить анкету на участие в служении. 

Приветствуем любую помощь! 

В том числе: 

- нам очень нужны прабху для обслуживания контейнеров раздельного сбора сырья; 

- также мы ищем преданного, который планирует быть на фестивале со своей машиной для возможного самовывоза вторсырья до места переработки (грузовой транспорт, «газели», микроавтобусы, любой с большим багажным отделением, с прицепами и т.п.). 

Координатор департамента: Рузиля Галеева https://vk.com/ruzilyagaleeva 
Консультант по РСО: Анна Рудакова https://vk.com/anharekrishnana 
Консультант по РСО, статистика: Ольга Новикова https://vk.com/olika_omsk 
Логистика РСО: Татьяна Голубева https://vk.com/id24179531
Координатор РСО по территории: Надежда Шашкина https://vk.com/na_sha_ccc

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

УЧАСТИЕ В КУЛЬТУРНОЙ ПРОГРАММЕ 

Дорогие преданные! 

Кто хочет участвовать в культурной программе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017", обращайтесь заранее, до начала фестиваля к Кастури Севе д.д. 
kasturi@mail.ru 
Тел.: +7 918 604-01-64

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВИДЕОПОСЛАНИЕ ОТ ДЕПАРТАМЕНТА ЭКОЛОГИИ

Харе Кришна! 
Дорогие вайшнавы, посмотрите, пожалуйста, видеоролик, созданный преданными из департамента экологии фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Елена Г.

> Дорогие преданные!
> 
> Даты фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" опять немного сдвинулись. Фестиваль пройдёт с 11 по 18 сентября 2017 г.
> Место то же - Джубга, ул. Кооперативная, д.1, пансионат "Морская волна (Ласковое море)"
> 
> Ваши слуги,
> оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"


Дорогие друзья! Рады будем предоставить вам номера для размещения:люкс, с частичными удобствами и эконом - класса от 300руб. с человека в сутки в частном секторе. Звонить:8 - 909 - 458 - 17 - 58 и 8 - 918 - 918 - 77 - 30. Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ДЛЯ ВАЙШНАВСКИХ ПОСЕЛЕНИЙ

Харе Кришна! Дорогие друзья, лидеры вайшнавских поселений, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Оргкомитет фестиваля милостиво предоставляет вайшнавским поселениям места для представления своих поселений. Вы можете подать заявку на размещение своей рекламно-торговой палатки, где участники фестиваля смогут лучше узнать о вас. В палатке разрешено размещение информационных материалов о поселении и его продукции, торговля продукцией поселения за исключением прасада и некоторых групп продуктов. Для участия, пожалуйста: 

1) направьте заявку электронным письмом на адрес Комитета вайшнавских поселений и сельскохозяйственных общин при руководящем совете ЦОСКР (r108108@gmail.com, тема письма «Заявка на рекламную палатку») с копией Региональному секретарю, который курирует ваше поселение и

2) заполните анкету по ссылке:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...rm?usp=sf_link

Установка, оборудование, обслуживание, демонтаж палатки, поддержание чистоты и порядка в палатке и на прилегающей территории, обеспечение сохранности имущества осуществляются силами поселения.

Срок подачи заявки до 8-сен с. г.

С уважением,
Ваш слуга Мадхава дас, r108108@gmail.com
Комитет вайшнавских поселений и сельскохозяйственных общин при
Руководящем совете ЦОСКР
Оргкомитет фестиваля Садху-санга

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВСТРЕЧА ПРИЕЗЖАЮЩИХ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные!

Внимание! Трансфер большей частью будет осуществляться только из двух точек, это аэропорт Краснодар и Ж/Д вокзал Горячий ключ, с 09 по 12 сентября 2017 г. Трансферы из других пунктов или в другие даты принимаются индивидуально. Очень прошу обратить внимание, что места в транспорте будут предоставлены, в первую очередь, для заказавших трансфер заранее. Все, кто не заказал, могут поехать при наличии свободных мест, либо подождать прибытия транспорта, который с радостью закажет представитель фестиваля, находящийся на месте. В период до 6 сентября всем, кто заказал трансфер поступит подтверждение на электронную почту, с которой осуществлялся заказ трансфера.
Если :
- вам не поступило подтверждение в эти сроки
- вы отказались от трансфера
- произошло изменение по количеству пассажиров
- вы поменяли билеты
- дополнительные пожелания (например, индивидуальный трансфер)
- время ожидания сбора группы и выезда (будет указано в подтверждении)
- или есть вопросы по трансферу или вы еще не успели заказать - пишите на почту  blagotaxi@mail.ru , в личную переписку в "ВК" https://vk.com/bhaktasergey или звоните 89643495411, Сергей.


Встречать вас будут вот с такой табличкой: 



В день отправления:
если задерживается ваш самолёт или поезд, звоните 89643495411, Сергей, ответственный за встречу .

Расчет за трансфер будет производиться водителю по факту прибытия в детский лагерь "Ласковое море" ("Морская Волна"). Стоимость за трансфер будет разная в зависимости от количества пассажиров. Чем больше преданных на вашем рейсе или поезде, тем дешевле стоимость трансфера. Примерная стоимость трансфера будет за автобус и может изменяться от количества преданных, например: мест в автобусе 49, а едет в нем 40 преданных из аэропорта Краснодар, стоимость проезда будет 16000:40=400 руб. с каждого водителю. Также будут микроавтобусы и легковые автомобили.

Краснодар аэропорт – Джубга
Автомобиль (до 4мест) стоимость от 2000 до 2300 р
Микроавтобус ( от 6 до 8 мест) стоимость от 4000 до 5000 р
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость от 7500 до 8000р
Автобус (от 30 до 49 мест) стоимость от 13000 до 18000 р

Ж/Д Вокзал Горячий Ключ – Джубга
Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест) стоимость 6000р
Автобус (от 30 до 49 мест) стоимость от 8000 до 9000 р
Микроавтобус ( от 6 до 8 мест) стоимость от 3000 до 4500 р

Такси "Дельфин" из Джубги (индивидуальный заказ, производится самостоятельно). 
Телефон: 8 (918) 015-20-50 стоимость 1350р

Такси Абсолют из Г.Ключа (индивидуальный заказ, производится самостоятельно).
Телефон: +7 (86159) 4-62-62, +7 (918) 131-27-07, +7 (928) 035-30-99 стоимость 1200р

Туапсе – Джубга
Такси "Дельфин" из Джубги (индивидуальный заказ, производится самостоятельно). 
Телефон: 8 (918) 015-20-50 стоимость 1350р

Информация о выезде с фестиваля будет опубликована дополнительно, в период проведения .

Нужные номера:

Горячеключевская автостанция
г. Горячий Ключ, Ярославского ул., 138 Тел.: 8(86159) 3-55-31;

Автовокзал Горячего Ключа расписание, справочная 8(86159) 3-55-31, 8(86159)4-64-01

Железнодорожный вокзал Горячий Ключ, ОАО РЖД

г. Горячий Ключ, Вокзальная пл. Тел.: 8(86159) 3-84-08

Памятка Отдыхающему в Джубге
Скорая помощь 8-861-679-941-23
Служба спасения 8-861-67-314-01
Отделение полиции 8-861-67-943-44
Железнодорожный вокзал 8-861-67-384-08
Автовокзал 8-861-67-943-30

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ К УЧАСТИЮ В ДЕТСКИХ ПРОГРАММАХ

Дорогие участники фестиваля! 

Если у вас есть педагогические навыки, 
если вы можете показать спектакль для детей, 
если вы хотите поделиться своим мастерством с детьми, 
если у вас есть опыт работы с группами детей, 
или просто хотите послужить в детских программах фестиваля 
пожалуйста, сообщите нам по номеру телефона +7-995-192-10-33 

В контакте https://vk.com/detisadhusanga 

или по почте: 6asill@gmail.com 

Мы будем рады видеть всех в команде Детского фестиваля "Создатели будущего ИСККОН". 

Координатор детской программы, 
Варшана дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Дорогие вайшнавы! 

В рамках фестиваля в Джубге пройдут семинары по связям с общественностью для лидеров ятр, уполномоченных по связям с общественностью, а также для всех желающих попробовать себя в данном виде служения. 

Ведущий семинара Вишнутаттва Прабху. В семинаре планируется участие Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами Махараджа, Бхакти Бхагаватамриты Кешавы Свами Махараджа, Аударья-дхамы Прабху, Патиты Паваны Прабху, Ангиры Муни Прабху, Апрамеятмы Прабху, Кришнадаса Кавираджа Прабху, Маха-Баларама Прабху, Садхуприи Прабху, матаджи Нандарани, региональных представителей по связям с общественностью, многих других известных вайшнавов, а также сотрудников ЦОСКР, непосредственно занятых этим служением.

В ходе семинара будут обозначены актуальные направления деятельности, прочитаны обзорные лекции по связям с общественностью, подняты темы правильного проведения харинам, санкиртаны, публичных мероприятий, требований государства к религиозным организациям, юридической защиты, культуры взаимодействия с властями, СМИ, религиозными и общественными организациями, экспертным сообществом, антитроллинга в Интернете, правил общения в соцсетях, этикета общения и развития коммуникации внутри вайшнавского сообщества. Также вы сможете задать интересующие вас вопросы. 

Свою цель организаторы семинара видят в координации и сплочении ответственных по связям с общественностью, а также волонтеров. Задача семинара в том, чтобы предложить вайшнавам в регионах инструментарий и методы по организации служб по связям с общественностью, услышать мнения вайшнавов и их ожидания, провести анализ реальной негативной и позитивной ситуации.

Семинары по связям с общественностью пройдут с 12 по 17 сентября 2017 г. включительно. Информацию о месте и времени проведения семинаров можно будет получить непосредственно на фестивале. 

Справки по тел.: 8 926 182-49-44


Ваши слуги,
Отдел по связям с общественностью ЦОСКР

----------


## Максим108

На фестиваль "Садху-санга" требуются:
мастера аквагриммёры и мехенди. на % 
+79254595827

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПО ЖИЛЬЮ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ

Вайшнавы, Харе Кришна!
Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле прабхупаде!

Дорогие преданные, это информация как для тех, кто ещё не нашёл себе жильё, так и для тех кто уже забронировал жильё в "Морской Волне".

1. Ввиду того, что часть преданных, бронировавших номера в "Морской Волне", сообщили, что не смогут приехать, освободилось некоторое количество номеров 2х, 3х, 4х местных, а также места на подселение. 

Если вы хотите жить на базе проведения фестиваля, то оплатить (и сразу заселиться) можно на стойке расселения в фойе 1-го корпуса.
Возможности онлайн бронирования уже, к сожалению, нет.

2. Преданные, которые бронировали с предварительной оплатой на даты с 11 по 18.09, при желании смогут заселится с 08.09 при условии оплаты (на месте) за дополнительные дни.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Раннее заселение возможно только в дневное время с 8-00 до 20-00. В случае необходимости заезда до 10.09 в ночное время, вам нужно об этом написать нам на адрес bron@sadhu-sanga.ru и получить подтверждение, что мы внесли вас в список, чтобы передать дежурному администратору.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Тем, кто будет проживать в "Морской Волне" и приезжает ночью с 10.09 на 11.09 или в более поздние дни, дополнительно уведомлять не надо.

Если вы приезжаете в ночное время, то вам следует подойти к дежурному администратору 1-го корпуса, он найдет вас в списке и расселит.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

По любым вопросам расселения (в т.ч. связанным с внесением данных в заявки, сообщениям о невозможности приехать, и т.д.), пожалуйста, пишите на bron@sadhu-sanga.ru сохраняя в теме письма имя оператора и номер заявки.

Благодарим за внимание! До скорой встречи на фестивале!

Ваши слуги,
департамент расселений

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДЛЯ ВСЕХ, КТО ЗАКАЗЫВАЛ ТРАНСФЕР

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Информация для всех, кто через официальный сайт фестиваля sadhu-sanga.ru заказывал трансфер. 

Вас будет встречать представитель фестиваля с табличкой 

в аэропорту Краснодара - у выхода из зоны прилета, 
на ЖД вокзале Горячий Ключ - на спуске с виадука на привокзальной площади. 
После формирования группы будет подаваться транспорт (возможно недолгое ожидание преданных с других поездов или рейсов). 

Приятной поездки ! 

Ваш слуга, 
Сергей Дьяков, 
служба встречи гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга" 
transfer@sadhu-sanga.ru

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ДЛЯ СЫРОЕДОВ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Дорогие преданные-сыроеды! 
К сожалению, в этом году мы не смогли найти поваров, готовящих сыроеднический прасад. Если кто-то знает квалифицированного повара, который смог бы готовить для вас, пожалуйста, сообщите нам. Пока мы не можем организовать сыроеднический прасад. 
Приглашаем вас питаться общим прасадом. 

Ваши слуги, оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ СТОИМОСТИ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ В КЕМПИНГЕ

Дорогие преданные, собирающиеся останавливаться в своих палатках в кемпинге. 
К сожалению, у кемпинга сменилась администрация, и они назначили в этом году стоимость за проживание 200 руб. с человека и 200 руб. с палатки в день. Договориться с ними и снизить стоимость нам не удалось. Просим прощения за неприятную новость. 

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

КУЛЬТУРА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ

Дорогие вайшнавы, примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны.

Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мы убедительно просим во время пребывания на фестивале не собирать пожертвования у местных жителей, хозяев частных гостиниц и домов, не проводить никаких несанкционированных оргкомитетом харинам, а также не распространять книги в местах проживания участников фестиваля. Такие действия со стороны безответственных преданных сильно осложняют отношения с местными жителями и особенно с властями этих мест. Важно понять, что на таких мероприятиях лучшая проповедь — это наш пример в проявлении хотя бы элементарных ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИХ КАЧЕСТВ, а затем уже божественных. Нужно уяснить, что несанкционированная "проповедь" лишь разрушает отношения людей с преданными и препятствует настоящей проповеди. У нас уже был ряд случаев, когда нам отказывали проводить свои мероприятия в определённых местах. Одна из причин отказов состояла в том, что преданные навязчиво и неразборчиво "проповедовали", чем приносили много беспокойств.

Итак, наша смиренная просьба ко всем гостям фестиваля — давайте же, наконец, станем НОСИТЕЛЯМИ ВЕДИЧЕСКОЙ КУЛЬТУРЫ, а не ее разносчиками! От этого зависит наш личный духовный рост, развитие всего нашего Общества ИСККОН и то, как люди будут относиться к этому великому Движению и Тому, Кого оно представляет.

Простите за резкий тон. Мы очень надеемся на понимание и сотрудничество.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Приветствуем вас на фестивале "Садху-санга 2017"! Предлагаем вашему вниманию расписание лекций и семинаров:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...caY/edit#gid=0

Обратите внимание, что в расписание могут быть внесены изменения, поэтому проверяйте его перед тем, как идти на семинар.

Там же на других вкладах вы найдете расписание утренних лекций по Шримад Бхагаватам и другие полезные объявления.

Ваши слуги,
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

АУДИОЗАПИСИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2017"

Аудиозаписи киртанов и лекций фестиваля "Садху-санга 2017" вы можете скачать здесь https://mega.nz/#F!g6RR3LrL!9WfASc3C8dEKVXCqwknUew

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВИДЕОЗАПИСИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2017"

Садху-Санга 2017 с разбивкой по семинарам: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBZUNWPQDaMWx7.. 

Садху-Санга 2017 в хронологическом порядке, для тех, кто хочет еще раз прожить фестиваль от начала и до конца: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBZUNWPQDaMXBn.. 

Видеозаписи, на которых видна игра на фисгармонии - для начинающих музыкантов: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBZUNWPQDaMW2l.. 

Желающие скачать видео торрент-клиентом в AVCHD формате пожалуйста обращайтесь: https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko 
Раздача будет доступна до следующего фестиваля. 


Ваши слуги, 
департамент видеосъемки и трансляции 
фестиваля Садху-Санга.

----------

